# Injected Clexane 3 hours early at 6am this morning...



## Nathalie 2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Dear Mazv,

During my early morning wake up to take 1/2 tablet of Ritodrine.  I also took my Clexane injection (clearly still half asleep), which should have been taken at 9am rather than 6am. Is this going to be a problem     I am currently 5 days post ET with three embies on board. 


Nat


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Nat,

I wouldn't worry, it will be fine (unlikely to make any difference  )

All the best for 2ww     
Maz x


----------

